# Do rats like company?



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

I just bought a rat today. My first one ever and I love her so much! I've noticed a lot of people here have multiple rats and I'm wondering if I should maybe go back and get another one to keep her company? Do they like to be alone or what do you think...I wouldn't mind getting another. I love her. haha. I just want a happy rat


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Rats NEED company! They are very social and need friends of their own species. The more you get the more you want


----------



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

Hehe yeah I just read that on another page. Looks like I'm going back tomorrow 

Thank you so much!


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Well i did believe rats NEED another rat but once i got my rat Boo Boo that changed my perspective. If your rat was raised with other rats and thoroughly enjoys company, then do get another rat. But my rat on the other hand prefers human company, she doesnt like other rats that much.

My little brother has a hooded dumbo like mine, they get along, playing around, but after half an hour boo boo had enough, she would let out very loud squeeks and arch her back towards the other rat, so i keep mine separated in her own cage.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The general rule is that rats need at least one other companion in their cage - simply because they are sociable animals. Plus, the majority of their play time is at night - when you are sleeping. So they need someone to tustle with while you're tucked up dreaming lol.

Of course, they are exceptions to the rule, as RatsR4Life says, but in my personal experience if a rat can be introduced to other rats, they thrive with the company. I have a few here who due to aggression problems must remain single, and they have few problems and seem happy enough - but those that I have in groups tend to be far more content and active


----------



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I bought another one and theyre cuddling and doing everything together. =). I was sure it'd be fine because I bought the second rat from the same place/cage I got the first one in. 

Their names are now Shenni and Chloe


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome! Post some pics, we all love to see cute ratties cuddling


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Mmm. then question. Looks at her sleeping rat. What if you have a lone rat that is well, you fear to aggressive behavior to introduce another rat?. I to read that rats love company but... Heh heh... Yeah. Any rat I get would be half his size ish the only size them come. 

BUT GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RAT (S) TaylorAshley


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

RoRo said:


> Mmm. then question. Looks at her sleeping rat. What if you have a lone rat that is well, you fear to aggressive behavior to introduce another rat?. I to read that rats love company but... Heh heh... Yeah. Any rat I get would be half his size ish the only size them come.
> 
> BUT GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RAT (S) TaylorAshley


Have you actually had your fears proven? Sometimes, they can surprise you. But it you do think something may go wrong, but want to try, I would reccommend getting two new rats (not just one) to that if it doesn't work, you won't have two singletons on your hands. I've also found that introducing more than one rat to an aggressive natured rat can work quite well - it seems to overload their senses long enough for them to realise that they're not actually being preyed upon.

I would also reccommend that if you are worried, take any introductions at a very slow pace, and let your resident rat decide how slow that pace should be. It could take a week, it could take a couple of months - be prepared for the long haul.

I won't say don't try - because I have had some rats that I felt were too aggressive decide one day that they wanted company after all, and got along swimmingly with others. Just be prepared to have two cages rather than one containing all of them


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Fear proven? Does taking out the cats count? Cause last time I checked those were larger then most rats :: nervous laugh :: but yeah good point rats can surprise ya. He's a sweety but a meanie.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

You mean the rat is aggressive towards the cat? I think that's different than putting two rats together. My girls get along fine but they will chase my cats down! My cats are terrified of the rats. But yeah they are not aggressive towards each other except for the occasional power struggle against Sophie


----------

